# Nautilus Submarine from 1997 movie



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I was wondering dose anyone have any information regarding a
kit that was produced of the Nautilus Submarine from the 1997 movie
adaption of 20,000 Leagues under the Sea, I had heard that there was a
kit produced I only saw it once in a catalog from Comet Miniatures but 
other than that.....nothing!

Any help would be appreciated

fortress :thumbsup:

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...g&.crumb=bv6CxAhWWAs&fr=fp-tts-901&fr2=sb-top

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/ABC Nautilus/small1.jpg

http://i153.photobucket.com/albums/s208/Wbnemo1/ABC Nautilus/small3.jpg

http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...es/thumb/e/ea/65192008.jpg/185px-65192008.jpg

http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/148/a/8/The_Nautilus_by_VortexVisuals.jpg


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

That's the Revell kit. Quite a nice kit and comes with an interior, glass side and display stand..........


http://www.julesverne.ca/images/imgjvmodels/revell.jpg


it also has rivets unlike that picture.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> That's the Revell kit. Quite a nice kit and comes with an interior, glass side and display stand..........
> it also has rivets unlike that picture.


Did you look at the links he posted? That's not the ship he's talking about. I've never seen this version he posted but I like it. Pretty cool.

Carl-


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

hal9001 said:


> Did you look at the links he posted? That's not the ship he's talking about. I've never seen this version he posted but I like it. Pretty cool.
> 
> Carl-






I looked at the first photo and it was Skydiver from UFO so I didn't look at the rest. 

So the Michael Caine version and not the other version. I seem to remember those 2 films came out around the same time but as for that kit I remember it vaguely and it was resin. That's all I know.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Skydiver???
The links posted look nothing like that craft.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> Skydiver???
> The links posted look nothing like that craft.


Really? Even though it says "Skydiver" on the side??? :tongue:

I believe he said the FIRST picture. Agree the others don't look anything like the Skydiver.


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Sorry for steering this thread off course again, but speaking of Skydiver, have you seen this?

http://api.ning.com/files/P-E8RgcLM...v4QwRfrk6veufHqfy1Do31QQB09sZW/SKYDIVER13.jpg

It's great! I'd like a model of that.

P.S. here's another in traditional colors
http://api.ning.com/files/P-E8RgcLM...DBqTHsv-rectI8FdZVRA3HBUMKGQop/SKYDIVER01.jpg
and one more, at sea.
http://api.ning.com/files/P-E8RgcLM...P*6Sxh36dStyLhwdrPe-KztOT6*RPu/SKYDIVER11.jpg


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

This version on the Nautilus is one of my favorites. If there is or was a kit I would sure like one as well.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Here is a write up on the ship......

The Village Roadshow Pictures production of 20,000 Leagues under the Sea aired in 1997 on the ABC television network. I liked the Nautilus, designed by Stewart Burnside and Jim Millett of the Model Smiths, immediately, but for a long time thought it looked more like a space ship, or maybe a deep sea exploration platform, than Nemo's weapon of revenge. However it does in fact resemble a sea creature, the horseshoe crab. The designers actually had a Balmain bug (butterfly fan lobster) in mind. Coincidentally or not, it also reminds me of the Nautilus from Captain Nemo and the Underwater City. There is a reference to the Disney/Goff design with a row of rakers running up the forward hull. The wheelhouse is integral with the hull and has three rectangular windows facing more or less forward. There is a deck set into the aft portion of the upper hull. The lower part of the hull is more open and spindly than the top. It has what appears to be a hidden, perhaps extendable ram below the front of the armored carapace. Just aft, two large circular salon windows face forward. The aft part of the hull narrows and then flares into a wide tail with dual propeller mechanisms. All in all this Nautilus resembles a giant prehistoric crustacean, but also has a Victorian look. See this ReoCities page for photos of the movie model and this Mobilis in Mobile page for pictures of the Nautilus from the movie.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

veedubb67 said:


> Really? Even though it says "Skydiver" on the side??? :tongue:
> 
> I believe he said the FIRST picture. Agree the others don't look anything like the Skydiver.
> 
> ...


Sorry, when I clicked his first link it goes to a line drawing side view of the same craft from that movie as with the other ones- it appears to be a catalog page for the Reshape 15" GRP model kit (price TBA)


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Sorry for steering this thread off course again, but speaking of Skydiver, have you seen this?
> 
> http://api.ning.com/files/P-E8RgcLM...v4QwRfrk6veufHqfy1Do31QQB09sZW/SKYDIVER13.jpg
> 
> ...


Now that is one of the very few Anderson re-worked craft I really like...


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> Now that is one of the very few Anderson re-worked craft I really like...


Ditto!


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Dose anyone have any info on the kit at all, it just seems to not be around at all?

fortress


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Richard Baker said:


> Now that is one of the very few Anderson re-worked craft I really like...


It is nice, but it sits too high in the water. Too much mass above the water line, and not enough below the water line. Think of it like an iceberg, most of it should be below the water.

David.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*Nautilus Submarine from 1997 movie Reload this Page Reply to Thread*



> Dose anyone have any info on the kit at all, it just seems to not be around at all?


At one time, William Babbington produced a resin kit of it. It's long out of production, but he rumors he is planing on releasing a new one in the future.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

fortress said:


> Dose anyone have any info on the kit at all, it just seems to not be around at all?
> 
> fortress





If the one you saw was produced by Comet Miniatures..............it'll probably be pretty bad anyway. I bought one or two of their resin kits years ago and needless to say I didn't buy any more.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Sorry for steering this thread off course again, but speaking of Skydiver, have you seen this?
> 
> http://api.ning.com/files/P-E8RgcLM...v4QwRfrk6veufHqfy1Do31QQB09sZW/SKYDIVER13.jpg
> 
> ...


it is cool, but a more updated than one from the show. got this with my camera off youtube.


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Wow*



TIEbomber1967 said:


> Sorry for steering this thread off course again, but speaking of Skydiver, have you seen this?
> 
> http://api.ning.com/files/P-E8RgcLM...v4QwRfrk6veufHqfy1Do31QQB09sZW/SKYDIVER13.jpg
> 
> ...


Where did that design come from? We need to start a thread just on this Skydiver !!!! Do you have a link for that design?


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

eagledocf15 said:


> Where did that design come from? We need to start a thread just on this Skydiver !!!! Do you have a link for that design?


There is a thread for it, just not on this forum.
http://www.fanderson.org.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=394
Go to the last two pages to find the designs by a guy named RAFE (Rafael Dominguez Estrada). He only posted his final renders, so no sketches or preliminary designs or anything else.
A Deviant Art search turned up this.
http://raf-mx.deviantart.com/
Enjoy.


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

I remember when this came out.Great new take on a classic craft.Would've loved a model of it but I think the only one that came out was really expensive.
I'd start and another thread Fortress as this one is getting far too de-railed.


----------



## NemoLeader (Mar 24, 2017)

I fully paid hundred dollars for that kit that 1997 Nautilus I am pleasant to learn Mister William Babington produced, because I never get that kit. But Mister William Babington grabbed my money for sure and doesn't want to either send me the kit not the money.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The only Comet Nautilus kit I am aware of is their vacuform and white metal copy of the Airfix plastic kit of the Disney sub, and their solid cast metal miniature.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

This post ended up in the wrong place so I have cut and pasted it here for @paulgarmisch

[IMG alt="paulgarmisch"]https://www.hobbytalk.com/d2/avatars/s/152/152443.jpg?1651078865[/IMG]


*paulgarmisch*
Apr 27, 2022
Report
Status changed: Open
I scratch-built a 1/8" scale model of the Nautilus from the 1997 movie "20,000 Leagues Under the Sea" directed by Ron Hardy, with lead actors Michael Cain & Patrick Demsey. I drew my own plans for this Crab-like version of the Nautilus -- by watching the movie, and scaling lines, angles & dimensions from still shots!!

I'm a professional model maker, and was a project manager from 1991 to 2009, working for "Scale Models Unlimited" in Menlo Park CA & Chicago, "Scale Model Studios" in Chicago, & "Colombia Model and Exhibit Works" in Chicago.

I built this Nautilus model for a private collector, who I also built a Disney version of the first Nautilus, and I got those plans from Disney. I scaled the plans of the Crab Nautilus by scaling an outside forward view of Captain Nemo as he was standing in front of the bow windows!! I built this model in 1999, and I have a dozen+ photos of it, but I no longer have my hand drawn plans. The model is made primarily from REN SHAPE, an automotive sculpting board, and some acrylics. The main body of the ship is hand sculpted using forming templets, and the lower open structures & propellers were CNC milled. The deck and a few other components were laser cut.

I will send photos of the model when I know where and how to send them.
Happy Trails
Paul Garmisch


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Paul,

My only option was to cut and paste your 'lost' post into one of my own. If you want to respond to this post to follow up with other members or add further add to the history of your model buld scroll down a bit to the 'write your reply' box, type it in and then hit the post reply button to the bottom right.


🤙


----------



## paulgarmisch (9 mo ago)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> This post ended up in the wrong place so I have cut and pasted it here for @paulgarmisch
> 
> [IMG alt="paulgarmisch"]https://www.hobbytalk.com/d2/avatars/s/152/152443.jpg?1651078865[/IMG]
> 
> ...





Milton Fox Racing said:


> Paul,
> 
> My only option was to cut and paste your 'lost' post into one of my own. If you want to respond to this post to follow up with other members or add further add to the history of your model build scroll down a bit to the 'write your reply' box, type it in and then hit the post reply button to the bottom right.
> 
> ...


Thank You, Milton Fox Racing!! (is Racing really your last name?)
Here's a few photos of the Nautilus, scale 1/8"=1' -- the model is 28" long.

Ha! ha... sorry about all of the duplicate shots!! I didn't realize that it attached that many times (my computer skills are a bit weak) and this Hobby Talk program wouldn't let me delete the duplicates, & I have 10 different views -- you got 4 of them. I can send more photos if you want them.

My client for this model was a private collector that had a fixed $5000 budget, so some fine exterior details were excluded, with an option of adding those details later if he wanted them. After first sight he loved it just the way it was.

This might be interesting for some of you; How I do rivets. Most of the model components with rivets are laser cut from acrylic, and everywhere rivets were needed, I Laser-Etch a rivet-size circle into the acrylic at those locations. Then those parts are painted with automotive lacquer flat gray primer. Then with a needle bottle and the appropriate size bottle tip (very small), I apply a drop of Elmers White Glue onto the little laser-etched circle. With a little practice, you can apply a rivet every 2-seconds or so, the rivets are all the same size and equally spaced. After drying the parts are primed again, attached to the model, and those rivets will never ever come off -- well, you can cut them off if you need to. 

That's it for now,
Happy Trails & Modeling,
Paul Garmisch 
[email protected]


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautifully done Paul! 👍👍


----------



## paulgarmisch (9 mo ago)

Thank You Milton Fox Racing, Chuck Eds & Chisisall!!

Here are 3 more photos of the Crab-Nautilus, 1/8" = 1' scale ~28" long. Pics that were supposed to go with the other 4 pictures, w/o duplicates!! I finally figured out how to put pics on this site one at a time!! Lol.
Also included is pic of the Nautilus from the Disney movie, built for the same collector. I did get excellent drawings and plans from Disney Studios for this model. Also built at 1/8" = 1', and it is 18" long.
Then there's a Product Model that I did for "West Bend". I was working at Scale Model Studios at the time, ~1998. West Bend's art department supplied me with 3-skeches in color, showing their 3-D & Color concept for the master pattern for this "DINO-Popcorn Popper"!! (The popcorn was to spill from its mouth). I did the 3-D sculpting and painting for them. They gave me a "real life" Popper that was already in production, and then I did the artwork on that Corn Popper 1/2-globe. I do most of my sculpting of this type with Epoxy Putty, because it makes a very durable casting pattern. We cast the globe with the 3-D epoxy artwork in clear green urethane, and West Bend gave us the green color they wanted us to match. (This is usual product model stuff).
Anyway, then I painted the DINO Head in living cartoon color as ordered, West Bend loved it and approved it, but it was never manufactured. (This happens a lot in the product model biz).

I sent the Dino-Popper to you mainly to show what can be done with epoxy putty. If there is interest, I will explain how to use it. There are several different types of epoxy putty. They work like clay & dry like rock, and I have found special uses for each type. 
Thanks again for the Thumbs Up Guys!! If you want to see more, my portfolio is jam-packed with all kinds of stuff. Miniature Landscaping of any natural environment is my forte. I even built a Japanese Garden in 1/8" scale, with a waterfall -- with no running water!! Clear urethane -- Ha!!


----------



## paulgarmisch (9 mo ago)

Picture of the "Dino-Popcorn-Popper" fresh from the casting room without paint. All of the urethane casting that we did was done using the "Drop Casting" process, (reservoir to mold) inside of a vacuum chamber. -- Paul.


----------



## paulgarmisch (9 mo ago)

Chuck Eds said:


> Beautifully done Paul! 👍👍


Thanks Chuck!! After I finished that Nautilus model, I didn't want to give it to my client!! But biz is biz, and that's why I photographed the heck out of it. -- Paul G.


----------

